# too many posting from OP



## SystematiChaos7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello I am a 1st year apprentice electrician moved form BC, where in BCIT I did my electrical foundation course(Pre-Apprenticeship). I do have 350 hours of shop experience. So I moved here in Fort McMurray in hope that will get a job as a 1st year apprentice. but so far didn't find any luck. The first thing i did went to the Local 424 (Electrical Union) and ask them can i register myself. They told me I have to find an employer to get registered, so I kept looking for one, and most of the doors I have knocked they only hire through the union, not the people who still needs to be registered. Now here I am begging for work so that I can start my career in Electrical Industry. Yet no sign of work or employer, So anybody out there if you know someone who is hiring 1st year apprentice please please help me out here. And I am willing to relocate anywhere, there is a job. I can not explain how badly I need this job, my family is coming in Canada in next month and I need a job so that I can feed my family and provide her some shelter. If anyone of you know any employer who is hiring please tell them about my situation, and my email address is (PM this person for email adress ). I can totally forward my resume and cover later with renascences. So if you know someone please help me out here. I need a job to survive.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Found another one!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/i-need-help-fort-mcmurray-52301/


----------

